# schlumberger logging presention



## shadymagdy (19 فبراير 2011)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/94625821/Schlumberger_Logging_Presentation.pdf


----------



## تولين (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى 
الف شكر لك اخي الكريم الرابط القيم
و اتمنى الاستفادة منها 
في انتظار كل جديدك تقبل اطيب تحياتي


----------



## shadymagdy (20 فبراير 2011)

you welcome


----------



## chatze58 (25 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (1 مارس 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## amouc (2 مارس 2011)

Thank you


----------



## shadymagdy (9 مارس 2011)

you welcomeee


----------



## samirgeop (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## shadymagdy (13 مارس 2011)

al 3afw a5i


----------



## check (14 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## shadymagdy (16 مارس 2011)

you welcome check


----------

